# algae problem



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I have 30 gal tank planted w 5 fish and a dual t5 lighting w/bout 40 watts. I almost totally took it down 2 weeks ago and started over. I am now starting another algae bloom on the. class. NEED HELP PLEASE. ALSO the meeting is AUG 8 at my place.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

The biggest help would be telling us what type of algea it is or providing a picture if you aren't 100% sure. You've said it's on the glass correct? What color is it, and is it slimy or harder and crusty?If it's brown you can pretty much relax.

After that we will need to know some things like how long your lights are on, whether you dose ferts (what and how much or better yet the nutrient concentrations in your tank if you can test for them), and likely some other things.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how many plants do you have in the tank. do you have co2 , are you doing any ferts.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I was using some ferts but have stopped. I only have the lights on for about 8 hours. Just cut that back. I do not use any CO2. hoping mot to. The tank in not heavily planted. I don't have any way to test for kh or any other that the standards. My 20g is doing great with more fish, time, and some fert.
The tanks is clouding up again so plan on doing another 25% change. The color on the rocks and plants is brown. It was very green and started to turn white before I redid the tank. Had to use a razor to get it off the glass. Any help would be great. Hope to see some of you Aug 8.
STEVE


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

I was doing ok and added with the clubs help a lot of new plants, then some more fish for the co2. 
I am getting the green on the glass and brown on other thing. Now also started the BBR on some of the plants and added DIY co2. This is VERY troubling. I just added a pair of angels and one developed ICH about after a week. It died. Then a Panda Cory died. Now have 2 Fame Groumis that have ICH. been using a product called allclear. It does not seem to work. From what I know the water condition is OK only a little high GH. So who can Help?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not familiar with "allclear". First, read the label carefully and make sure that the product is plant-safe. If allclear damages plants, it will contribute to your algae problem.

Second, read the suggestions I got at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7242-effective-plant-safe-ich-medication.html


----------

